
Project San Dimas: Cleaning Up eBay's UI - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/16/projectsandimas-public-beta-cleaning-up-ebays-ui/
======
danielha
eBay is definitely in desperate need of a UI update. The Apollo project looks
pretty slick from the demonstration
(<http://www.adobe.com/devnet/videos/apollo_demo07/index.html> ), though I'm
curious about performance issues in something as time sensitive as live
auctions.

~~~
JMiao
Interesting you mention performance, because I would imagine that most power
buyers (target users for this app) use "Buy It Now" as opposed to traditional
live auctions.

